# JATC IBEW 46 interview score



## Rude (Apr 28, 2017)

I scored a 93.7% yet am ranked over 400. 400 out of how many? If a third of applicants are receiving scores of over 90% how accurate can this ranking system really be? Might make no difference if only the top 50 or so will get in anyway.

One issue is that if so many are regularly ranked above 90% any single person giving marks around 80% would throw the ranked position by hundreds. Everyone has their own prejudices using more realistic scoring would making the ranking process more accurate by having a higher range and more meaningful average.

Maybe someone can explain the score better is the rank also determined by test score? How many people are waitlisted? Within 2 years will my rank increase or decrease based on a 93.7%


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

What that means is that there are over 400 people ahead of you in line to go out to work and start the apprenticeship. While that sounds like a good score obviously there were people who scored higher or had better interviews than you. The only way to find out how many are on the list is to call and ask but they may not tell you. Also you have to think that Seattle is one of the busiest locals out there. So 400 may go pretty quick. All you can do is wait.


----------



## Rude (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm assuming my 93.7% is more like a 37%? Could be that 1/4 of the folks applying have months/ year experience. If that's the case my listed rank would make sense. I think all I can do is reinterview once I've taken classes or have more hours union is already busy I doubt 400+ spots are going to magically open up any time soon.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Go work for someone that wants you. Obviously these guys do not. Once you go work somewhere else the union will come begging.


----------

